# peptide cycle for ligament tear



## chebkol (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi , I have torn ucl (ulnar collateral ligament ) in leftelbow and damaged ucl in right elbow. Was told by a doctor to try to rehab theleft elbow first , build muscles that would perform the function of torn ucl. 
I read that igf-1 might help my problem. Any input? My goalis to have localized growth of the target muscles (left and right elbows) andrepair of damaged ligament (right elbow) with minimum side effects and minimizetraceability of the substance.
Thank you


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jun 5, 2012)

Look into IGF and TB-500


----------



## chebkol (Jun 5, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Look into IGF and TB-500



Thank you.
What would be the safe and effective dosing protocol?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jun 5, 2012)

IGF des or LR3 - 50-80 mcg's.. 100mcg's if you wanna push it a little.  Start lower and work up.

TB-500 - 4-6mgs each week split in two administrations for 4 weeks.. then use  4-6mgs per month to maintain.


----------



## chebkol (Jun 5, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> IGF des or LR3 - 50-80 mcg's.. 100mcg's if you wanna push it a little.  Start lower and work up.
> 
> TB-500 - 4-6mgs each week split in two administrations for 4 weeks.. then use  4-6mgs per month to maintain.



Since I have two elbows that need to be healed, do I need to split 50-80 mcg's of LR3 in two doses (one for each elbow)? Where should I inject LR3 ... forearm, biceps, triceps?
What about TB-500? How is it injected .. IM or subq and where? how safe is it?


----------



## chebkol (Jun 5, 2012)

I also just started  power HGH patch with DHEA + Pregnenolone patch


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 5, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> IGF des or LR3 - 50-80 mcg's.. 100mcg's if you wanna push it a little.  Start lower and work up.
> 
> TB-500 - 4-6mgs each week split in two administrations for 4 weeks.. then use  4-6mgs per month to maintain.



Yes^^^

Especially the tb-500


----------



## Goldenera (Jun 5, 2012)

U guys have any info on the tb500?


----------



## chebkol (Jun 6, 2012)

chebkol said:


> Since I have two elbows that need to be healed, do I need to split 50-80 mcg's of LR3 in two doses (one for each elbow)? Where should I inject LR3 ... forearm, biceps, triceps?
> What about TB-500? How is it injected .. IM or subq and where? how safe is it?



What is the difference between DES and LR3 ?


----------



## colochine (Jun 6, 2012)

chebkol said:


> What is the difference between DES and LR3 ?



Systemic versus localized.


----------



## chebkol (Jun 6, 2012)

colochine said:


> Systemic versus localized.



Do you mean DES is localized and LR3 systematic ?


----------



## Goldenera (Jun 6, 2012)

chebkol said:


> Do you mean DES is localized and LR3 systematic ?



Yes


----------



## chebkol (Jun 6, 2012)

When is the best time to inject DES? Where is the best place to inject it? What is the best cycle and dosage?


----------



## chebkol (Jun 11, 2012)

How would I inject it in the forearm? Any experience ?


----------



## Goldenera (Jun 13, 2012)

I've not used des. I'd use a slin pin for forearm.


----------

